# Removing salt deposit



## P2 Dive (Aug 25, 2012)

I have found a number of bottles underwater that have been submerged around a hundred years. On the inside some of them it looks like salt has crystalized. I have tried soaking the bottles in fresh water and vinegar. It appears that some of the salt has sloughed off but most of it is still there. Is there a better way to remove salt crystals.
 Thanks


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2012)

Tumbling is the only way I know of. I have tryed all the acids and majic potions and tumbling beats them all.


----------

